# cocaine and dp?



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

I never heard of anyone getting dp from cocaine use. I'm wondering if cocaine has bad effect on dp or it can trigger it.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I did a bit on the weekend and it was excellent, it made me totally forget my DP and I had a great time, though the social problems were still there because of the brain fog I just didn't give a damn.

I haven't stopped doing drugs since having DP, though I do them sparingly, but from my own personal experience I will say that they don't seem to have any effect on the DP itself, but they have slight effects on my mood (but the DP keeps me so numb it's barely noticeable).

*Everything* in moderation.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you f'ing kidding me. Are the moderators really going to approve people telling people to do crack?

You can't tell if drugs effect your dp or not if you haven't tried stopping them for a significant ammount of time.

Please don't try cocain if you haven't. It's just a really bad idea.


----------



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Are you f'ing kidding me. Are the moderators really going to approve people telling people to do crack?
> 
> You can't tell if drugs effect your dp or not if you haven't tried stopping them for a significant ammount of time.
> 
> Please don't try cocain if you haven't. It's just a really bad idea.


ive stopped for like 8 months....now i did cocaine once. it was stupid i know. but cocaine does not trigger dp, no1 got dp from cocaine. although its much worse then cannabis in many stuff....concerning dp weed is the devil, after u get dp u shouldn't smoke not 1 puff...many ppl who get cured
get dp again after their first joint.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Kate, he never said anything about crack, I know there similar but fairly different in terms of the chance of abuse. And thank god drugs like crack and crystal meth pretty much don't exist in my country. I'd say most people on this forum drink booze weekly or take meds almost everyday, so I don't see anything wrong with this thread, cocaine doesnt seem to trigger dp, ive actually never heard it mentioned before, and yes cannabis is the most evil substance for dp sufferers but it doesn't make dp much worse in low doses and gives no hangover the next day for me.

Next day after drinking, I feel on the very edge of how much anxiety and dp i can handle and feel seriously fukd up, whereas next day after smoking weed wake feeling great and go to the gym









I'm not saying to do drugs, but seriously some people waste a fortune swallowing tablets everyday, and complaining how they make them worse, a better alternative would be buying a gym membership and if you fel the need to, go out and party once in a while.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Coke is great (in moderation, of course). I'd say it's even healthy to do it once in a while.. weed on the other hand is a piece of shit.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It is *not* in any way shape or form healthy to use cocain under any circustsnce


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Are you f'ing kidding me. Are the moderators really going to approve people telling people to do crack?
> 
> You can't tell if drugs effect your dp or not if you haven't tried stopping them for a significant ammount of time.
> 
> Please don't try cocain if you haven't. It's just a really bad idea.


Cocaine on it's own isn't crack....crack is when you cook cocaine and smoke it and it's an entirely different experience, almost like a different drug.

I hate it when people without any idea about drugs get all moral about it.


----------



## StixZadinia (Sep 28, 2011)

Doing a moderate amount of cocaine every couple of months is essentially the same thing as getting drunk every once in a while. It's the habitual use that becomes a serious issue(obviously). I've done my fair share of blow since I got DP/DR and it hasn't had any negative effect on my condition or health at all. I'm only speaking for myself, so be careful.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Coke, cocaine, crack - I don't care what it's called or how it's taken or what it's cut with it's still not healhty, healthy means creates or helps maintain health. There's a difference between healthy and harmless, but I doubt it's harmless either. Getting drunk isn't harmless, and I'm sure just like medications, drugs react diferent to people too so...... I think it's safe to say for someone who's already got sensitivities and a mental health problem, it's not a good idea


----------

